# Help me find my Sociotype!



## Flying Dutchman (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi, I have been going back and forth between different types for now. I started with LIE-Te when I had zero knowledge of the system, followed by SEE-Se which I discarded because I definitely don't have Ti PoLR, followed by EIE-Ni when I realised that the Beta quadra fitted the most for me. I currently do not know what my type is for sure. 

What I am definitely sure of is that I 100% belong to the Merry and 85% to the Decisive dichotomy, the rest gets affected by the Forer effect. Appreciate it if anyone could give good questions or sound suggestions to accurately determine my type. My filled in questionnaire is below. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Flying Dutchman (Dec 4, 2017)

Here is my filled in questionnaire. 
1. What is beauty? What is love? Beauty is the kind of thing that will make you astonished and almost addicted to the sight/hearing of it. And love is the emotionally powerful bond between two subjects. 
2. What are your most important values? My most important values are trustworthiness, dedication and strength and free expression. I therefore also value letting others live their lives provided it doesn't harm others directly.
3. Do you hold any sort of spiritual/religious beliefs, and why do you hold (or don't) those beliefs in the first place? Yes, I do believe that life is a creation rather than coincidence. I also believe that a certain depiction from that creator is defined in the original version of the bible. I correlate this believe with science, as I believe that science and "faith" should go hand in hand. If that isn't the case, your faith is simply wrong.
4. Opinion on war and militaries? What is power to you? War is a funny concept. It basically is measuring the power between to parties which isn’t always done fairly. I don't really care about it. Power is the ability to get things done fast and effectively.
5. What have you had long conversations about? Why? I don't usually have long conversations. If I do, it's usually with someone about our stance towards the world and some sorts of idealism to power structures and so on. I just care more about someone's view on big subjects, and the “realer” and impressive the better. It sparks an intensity in me. I occasionally also like just talking about people.
6. Interested in health/medicine as a conversation topic? Are you focused on your body? While I do keep track of my health, conversations about health and medicine bore the **** out of me. I'd rather keep silent then. I do watch myself in terms of my looks, and like spending some time in front of the mirror.
7. What do you think of daily chores? While they are necessary, I really dislike them. I still do it, but I would much rather do something less banal. 
8. Books or films you liked? Well I don't watch that many films. The series I REALLY like are Homeland, House of Cards, Bodyguard and Peaky Blinders and so on. I don't read that many books unfortunately. They are usually of the same kind as the series I mentioned. Aside from reading about psychology of course.
9. What has made you cry? What has made you smile? Why? Well I hate crying in public or with anyone present. If I do in private, it is because of things like loneliness, feeling powerless and feeling heavily misunderstood. If I smile I feel recognized for who I am, I spot an equal and happy things occurred.
10. Where do you feel: at one with the environment/a sense of belonging? This one is difficult for me. I guess when I am with my friends and we are doing a group-based activity that requires action. There has to be a happy atmosphere as well.
11. What have people seen as your weaknesses? What do you dislike about yourself? Some people see me as too argumentative, persistent and goal-oriented. What I dislike about myself is that sometimes I wait too long (few minutes) to really defend myself on my own standards, that I don't keep a consistent mask of strength and sometimes ignore shit that I find unacceptable.
12. What have people seen as your strengths? What do you like about yourself? People usually see me as honest, responsible, friendly and involved. What I mostly like about myself is my intelligence, my intensity of emotions, my integrity and my strong character. 
13. In what areas of your life would you like help? In my social life, someone who isn't as intense and sometimes direct as I am. Someone who can help me see that I don't have to respond to everything, and that everything is going to be ok eventually. 
14. Ever feel stuck in a rut? If yes, describe the causes and your reaction to it. Nope, not stuck without my own approval. I have been there, but if I got motivated to get out I usually did. It was normally caused by a lack of motivation and a stimulating goal.
15. What qualities do you most like and dislike in other people? What types do you get along with? I really like friendliness and straightforward honesty that comes from a good place. People that I can rely on. I really hate illogical and ignorant people. 
16. How do you feel about romance/sex? What qualities do you want in a partner? Romance is really fun, all the intensity that it releases. Sex is something that could be done both with and without romance. It is quite meaningless without romance, but it increases the meaning of the romance if it is included.
17. If you were to raise a child, what would be your main concerns, what measures would you take, and why? My main concerns would be that he/she will become independent of the world, and strong enough to overcome difficulties. The measures that I would take include emotional and mental training, and financial and personal assistance. I think that children are your legacy. The most important thing is that they can be proud of who they are.
18. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward and outward reaction? Inwardly I would be either surprised or get a little mad depending the statement. I would immediately ask them why they made that claim to find out if it is based on good arguments or not.
19. Describe your relationship to society. How do you see people as a whole? What do you consider a prevalent social problem? Name one. I see people as external objects. I humanize them if I can sympathize with their words/beliefs/thoughts/emotions. A big social problem is the concept that majority rules the norms. Everyone gets to be a sheep then, and stops thinking for themselves. It makes the brain lazy and stupid.
20. How do you choose your friends and how do you behave around them? I choose my friends based on their stances. I have many acquaintances that truly believe that I consider them a friend, although I am very selective towards labeling someone a friend. Around my acquaintances I behave relaxed and funny. I get more serious/intense and open if I am around my friends. Around my real friends there is a certain team-vibe to it.
21. How do you behave around strangers? I behave friendly and somewhat reserved towards strangers. I smile if I don't get wrong signals, and am responsive to what they say. If the intent of the event is to socialize, I ask questions to know who I am dealing with and if they qualify to be an acquaintance or friend.


----------

